# Honey and Jade enjoying the snow



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey and Jade had a play out in the snow (life in the old girl yet) :crossfing this works. http://i494.photobucket.com/albums/rr310/mumtohoney/th_MOV00356.jpg


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

The link just showed a screencap of the video.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

see if this works
http://s494.photobucket.com/albums/rr310/mumtohoney/?action=view&current=MOV00356.flv&newest=1


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

It worked!! I love how Honey was eating snow at the beginning. Maxie does that too. And snow wrestling looks like a BLAST! It was funny when she ran to 'find Jade' LOL! Attaaaaaaack!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was cute. It took her a minute to get going but she looks like she had fun playing with Jade in the snow.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Yaaaay I did it
Garry had thrown a snowball for Honey so she ate it:uhoh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love it. Snow eating is fun, but dont eat any yellow snow Honey.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww, Tracey, what a lovely video and I do believe I saw Jade bouncing more than once! I don't think Honey gave her much option but to play though...lol! So nice to see them having fun in the snow.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

lol poor jade being beaten up by a pesky golden not that jade looked all that bothered


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved the video, and Jade looked quite playfull too, I thought Honey was being very considerate toward her. GREat fun !!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

They had great fun liveliest Jade has been for some time, they both had another go this afternoon it went on for ages it was great to see Jade having so much fun especially as we believe she is getting the start of dementia now, so it could be one of the last times we see her playing like it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh.my.goodness!! I saw this at work today but had to wait until I got home to view it.

You know what? I think Honey knows exactly what's good for Jade. She was so gentle but bringing out the life in Jade so well ... I just betcha Honey has a lot to do with keeping Jade going ... and she's going to be right there beside Jade the whole way  What a sweetheart she is, a real caretaker ... give that girl a big hug and kiss from me :smooch:

Was that Jade I heard growling? Sounded like a bear! 

Wonderful to see the two of them playing together, and to see Jade bouncing around the way she was...geriatric Bambi LOL She's beautiful, they both are. 

Thank you, Tracy ... I really needed to see Jade like this. I'm smiling


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> They had great fun liveliest Jade has been for some time, they both had another go this afternoon it went on for ages it was great to see Jade having so much fun especially as we believe she is getting the start of dementia now, so it could be one of the last times we see her playing like it.


How wonderful that was! Tracy, I have a new couple coming to my handling class and they have Danes. They have Evie, a 4 month old harlequin girl (NAUGHTY!!!! and very cute...) and this week they brought their "gentleman", Erik - a 9 year old black and white mantle. He's retired, but they thought he'd enjoy "playing" in the ring again. He is SO wonderful, and such a dear old soul. I was telling them about Jade and what a miracle girl she's been. They were thrilled to hear about her last birthday. They know how lucky they are to have Erik at 9...

Hugs to Ms. Jade from Northern Michigan!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo and Laura, thank you so much for your posts (that doesnt mean anyone elses ment any less) I wanted to post a video of Jade for you Jo (thanks for the chat)as you and Daisy are the reason she is still hear, and Laura you have posted such nice messages re Jades care that has touched me, I did try and send a thank you via messages or pm but was unable to so I hope you see this.
And yes Jo we beleive the only reason Jade is still with us is Honey if she had been an only pup after Nybble passed away I think she would have given up but she aint gonna let the young pretender take her throne. Jo forgot to add yes that was Jade growling (only playing)she sounds like Bruce Lee just before he delivers a fatal kick LOL


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Go Jade, so good to see her having a bounce around, she must enjoy it or she would either walk away or put Honey in her place. Totally agree with Jo-Ellen, Honey keeps her going, and long long may it continue.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jan, Honey stops and sits calm (well Honey calm) for a minute, Jade goes back over and gives Honey a sniff with tail wagging and it all kicks off again:uhoh: I tell Honey enough then Jade instigates it again at which point I give up trying to protect my old girl and let them get on with it.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

They're adorable playing together!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwwww bless em 
Jade is looking good isnt she 
and Honey well what can I say she looks a real babe


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sometimes Mum doesn't know best - the old girl (sorry don't mean to sound rude) has just got to do what a girls' got to do - have fun with little sis.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

They get on so well, in the mornings Jade goes on a wonder and Honey trots after her tail wagging,whenever Jade goes in the garden Honey is by her side, Jade barks at goodness knows what Honey copies then comes running back down (she worries if Jade barks) When Honey goes for her walks Jade sits at the gate waiting for her to come back (Jade is unable to go for walks now) I am amazed at the bond they have especially due to the age difference Honey is truly a pain in the bum to Jade (or so we think) but Jade really does seem to love her little sis.
Thank you all for taking the time to watch and the nice comments.


----------

